# Stargate Universe 10/23/2009 S01E05 "Light"



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I guess if you've never read a single science fiction book, then this was a total surprise...

keep in mind that the shuttles are on the outside, so the shuttles can also withstand that...

then the brilliant ship -- at least so far -- gets dumb and forgets about the shuttle...

hmmm...is this a good time to mention that I still like the show and actually look forward to it? cause I do...so maybe I should stop thread crapping...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Was there any foreshadowing at all in previous episodes of the senator's daughter going to hook up with the Lt.?

Because, that seemed kinda... abrupt.



As for the Colonel thinking Rush withdrew from the lottery because "he knew it all along"... I don't see what Rush would have had to gain by withholding that information.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

busyba said:


> As for the Colonel thinking Rush withdrew from the lottery because "he knew it all along"... I don't see what Rush would have had to gain by withholding that information.


Maybe he was trying to "get rid" of a bunch of people he sees as just getting in his way. 

I like the continuity of Eli, Scott, and Rush still having sunburn.

That shuttle, along with the cinematography, really looked like a raptor from BSG.

So now that kino with everyone's messages is just floating out there. Oops.

Was this the first "love scene" in an SG episode? Other than maybe Daniel in the original movie?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Was it not those two who were hooking up on the first episode?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

windracer said:


> I like the continuity of Eli, Scott, and Rush still having sunburn.


Yeah, but I don't recall them having it in the last episode, maybe some proof they messed with the episode order?


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Strong episode. The pacing and writing reminds me of the first season of BSG.

Really enjoying this.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> Was it not those two who were hooking up on the first episode?


No, that was Lt. Scott and Lt. Hooters.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah, but I don't recall them having it in the last episode, maybe some proof they messed with the episode order?


I think it was there last week too.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> Was it not those two who were hooking up on the first episode?


No. Different woman. The only bit of forshadowing was her telling him about her dad.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh, and I know he's just a grunt and not an astrophysicist, but "the most powerful thing in the universe... _a star_"?

I guess it depends what metric you use for "power", but I imagine a black hole has got a star beat hands down.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Well at least he didn't say "a sun" heh


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

busyba said:


> Was there any foreshadowing at all in previous episodes of the senator's daughter going to hook up with the Lt.?
> 
> Because, that seemed kinda... abrupt.
> 
> As for the Colonel thinking Rush withdrew from the lottery because "he knew it all along"... I don't see what Rush would have had to gain by withholding that information.


it wasn't just abrupt, they looked like they were in love! totally out of left field...

Rush acted surprised even when he was alone...the Colonel may think that Rush knew, but Rush didn't know (which makes Rush an idiot, but that's another story!)...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

windracer said:


> I think it was there last week too.


yep...Eli has had the sunburn since coming back from the planet...major :up: there...


----------



## sooperkool (Mar 18, 2009)

i can't believe that they think the ship is smart enough to have been travelling for hundreds of thousands of years and able to go to places to allow them to get supplies but not be smart enough to avoid a direct collision with a star.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

windracer said:


> Was this the first "love scene" in an SG episode? Other than maybe Daniel in the original movie?


I thought I remembered SG-1 starting on Showtime and had nudity in it, but I never watched it but heck, wasn't there a "love scene" in the Universe pilot episode?

Predictability aside, I'm still enjoying this so far. Looking forward to next week's episode.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Waldorf said:


> I thought I remembered SG-1 starting on Showtime and had nudity in it, but I never watched it but heck, wasn't there a "love scene" in the Universe pilot episode?
> 
> Predictability aside, I'm still enjoying this so far. Looking forward to next week's episode.


yep...the very first ep of SG-1 had naked breasts in one scene...I don't think they had nudity in any ep after that, even before it left Showtime...


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Anubys said:


> yep...the very first ep of SG-1 had naked breasts in one scene...I don't think they had nudity in any ep after that, even before it left Showtime...


I re-watched the pilot movie recently (IIRC it was re-released earlier this year) and they took the breast shots out because it added nothing to the storyline.

Idiots.


----------



## JoeTiVo (Jun 25, 2001)

sooperkool said:


> i can't believe that they think the ship is smart enough to have been travelling for hundreds of thousands of years and able to go to places to allow them to get supplies but not be smart enough to avoid a direct collision with a star.


They thought all of power had been exhausted, thus preventing the ship from functioning as it should/would normally.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I think we all knew Destiny was going to use the star to recharge in some manner, but I did like how they handled it, and it was very pretty to watch.

I also liked the fact they're trying to be good with continuity, Eli's red face from the desert, the countdown clock, etc. We also don't know if the ship cares enough about the shuttle to leave it behind or not.

I'm enjoying the somewhat formulaic smart ship. 
Diane


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Everybody just left knocked out dude laying on the ground. That was cold. How'd Young and Greer know that was Telford?

I'm digging this show. They can take their time telling their story.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I wonder what the view from the "balcony" was when they were inside the star.

They should have at least had a scene there with the girl freaking out.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I think we all knew Destiny was going to use the star to recharge in some manner, but I did like how they handled it, and it was very pretty to watch


Yeah, the effects outside the window with the surface of the star and the flares was really cool.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> How'd Young and Greer know that was Telford?


 Wow, I totally missed that until you made me think about it again. I just assumed it was the real guy acting like a troublemaker still (wasn't he one of the instigators of the pseudo-mutiny that cornered Eli for info?). You would think that the Colonel would have a bit more control of the stones. So far, it seems that the connection has to be instigated from the ship's end, so how did Telford get there?

re: the young-love, seems obvious to me, since they appear to be the only age-appropriate adults, including the unrequited angle that Eli presents.

I'm disappointed that Rush has apparently reverted to prick mode so quickly. I thought that everyone had done a good job of burying the hatchet towards the end, and that that would have served as a good resolution to the more manic aspects of these characters, allowing them to move forward in the series as plausibly-rational adults, even with some character quirks.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

busyba said:


> Was there any foreshadowing at all in previous episodes of the senator's daughter going to hook up with the Lt.?
> 
> Because, that seemed kinda... abrupt.


For me it was obvious, Eli & the Lt. being friends, Chloe first befriending Eli @ Icarus Base (No such link with the Lt. was shown), Lt. comforting Chloe when the ships location was 1st known, & finally Eli & Chloe being friendly in the last ep.

IMHO very formulaic.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm becoming hooked. It's not great, but it's sinking its talons into me.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Anubys said:


> then the brilliant ship -- at least so far -- gets dumb and forgets about the shuttle...


The ship was not built for other people, so it's ostensible that if the ancients were on the ship, they'd know what it was there for and not be off in a shuttle.



busyba said:


> I wonder what the view from the "balcony" was when they were inside the star.
> 
> They should have at least had a scene there with the girl freaking out.


The scenes from close up to the star are terribly inaccurate. The light would be so bright that nothing they cover their eyes with would be enough to keep them from being blinded.

The only explanation is that the shields somehow block the vast majority of light to make the star observable with the naked eye. The shuttle would have had to have that as well - our sun seen from space at Earth's distance is blinding.

I haven't seen it mentioned, but now that we've had a good look at the working shuttle, and assuming that both shuttles were identical, it's apparent that whatever "disengaged" from the ship at the end of the first episode was NOT the ancient's shuttle, but something maybe hitching a ride.

I think they were foreshadowing the english-speaking aliens.

ETA: Oh, and I was oh so right about this episode as well. I am batting 1000!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The ship wasn't stupid and forgot the shuttle. It's on a pre-programmed course. Apparently, it was awaiting Ancients to gate onboard, presumably at which point they'd take off the auto pilot. Since the auto-pilot is still engaged, it's still doing its thing. If you take the shuttle off it, then good luck on your voyage.

And regarding the light blinding people, since this ship is designed to travel into stars, I'm sure that not only do the shields protect it, but the glass is properly polarized.


----------



## tcristy (Feb 11, 2005)

I didnt get the idea the guy on the ship was Telford. I thought Greer and Young were talking about the reason Greer was in the brig at the base. He had decked Telford there before the whole show.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

tcristy said:


> I didnt get the idea the guy on the ship was Telford. I thought Greer and Young were talking about the reason Greer was in the brig at the base. He had decked Telford there before the whole show.


+h1s


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

tcristy said:


> I didnt get the idea the guy on the ship was Telford. I thought Greer and Young were talking about the reason Greer was in the brig at the base. He had decked Telford there before the whole show.


How would New Hothead even get access to the stones to make a switch with Telford?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tcristy said:


> I didnt get the idea the guy on the ship was Telford. I thought Greer and Young were talking about the reason Greer was in the brig at the base. He had decked Telford there before the whole show.


I thought the same thing.. I didn't ever assume they were talking about the guy Greer decked earlier in this episode.

Diane


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I want to know how the senator's daughter got a brand new perfectly-fitting outfit. She was in a dress the past eps, now suddenly she's in pants, a top, and a jacket?


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> I want to know how the senator's daughter got a brand new perfectly-fitting outfit. She was in a dress the past eps, now suddenly she's in pants, a top, and a jacket?


I've been wondering the same thing. Everyone else evacuated with just the clothes on their backs. She apparently brought her suitcase full of clothes with her. In three days I think we've seen her in at least 4 outfits.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I thought the same thing.. I didn't ever assume they were talking about the guy Greer decked earlier in this episode.


I didn't get that impression either.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Boring, this show acts more like BSG and less like StarGate


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

pkscout said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. Everyone else evacuated with just the clothes on their backs. She apparently brought her suitcase full of clothes with her. In three days I think we've seen her in at least 4 outfits.


She just brought enough clothes for a 3 hour tour, that's all.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Actually, it kind of makes sense. If she's the senator's daughter and the sheet hits the fan, I'm sure all she would think about is grabbing her luggage.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I thought the same thing.. I didn't ever assume they were talking about the guy Greer decked earlier in this episode.
> 
> Diane


I deleted my copy already but didn't Young explicitly say it was Telford who Greer knocked the f out? Maybe I misunderstood Young.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

DouglasPHill said:


> Boring, this show acts more like BSG and less like StarGate


Thank God. If this were Atlantis they'd already have met three Renaissance Faire civilizations wanting to trade trinkets and vegetables.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Thank God. If this were Atlantis they'd already have met three Renaissance Faire civilizations wanting to trade trinkets and vegetables.


Yeah, I admire what they're trying to do (i.e., something different) and what they're trying to do is interesting (a bunch of people who have no business being in this situation trying to deal with it realistically), but I don't think they're doing it very well yet.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I deleted my copy already but didn't Young explicitly say it was Telford who Greer knocked the f out? Maybe I misunderstood Young.


The conversation was between Young and Greer later on as they were walking down the hall, part of everyone saying their goodbyes, and Young commented about Greer having (paraphrasing) "taken down Telford"

I took from it that they were reminiscing, most likely about Icarus base, and that it had to do with why Greer was in the brig there, I didn't ever even think they were talking about the knocked out airman from earlier. After all we hadn't seen any stones, or any of the other issues suggesting that it was Telford in the grunts head via the ancient stones.

FWIW I re-watched this afternoon, and I have to say that the first 1/2 was mediocre, but the 2nd 1/2 of this episode was very good, and one of the best I've seen in a while, between the hard choices in the shuttle leaving, the emotions playing ping pong as it dawned on me that after the figured out what Destiny was doing that there was the potential that the "lucky ones" in the shuttle might be left behind on the cold rock planet, well done SG-U.. well done.

Diane


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Agreed, Diane. Also, if you were Telford, would you want to risk dying in the airman's body when you could be safely at home?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

the way I understood the conversation between the Colonel and the sergeant:

Colonel thanks him for hitting the bald guy who was trying to start a riot...

they then talk about why the Sergeant was in the brig at the original ep...something he did to "the ambassador" but that the ambassador deserved it (still, the sergeant had to be punished since he's a soldier)...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok, maybe I was wrong. Took me until late October to make my first mistake of the year. I must be slipping.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Ok, maybe I was wrong. Took me until late October to make my first mistake of the year. I must be slipping.


I actually give a lot of credit to folks that come to different conclusions to the same facts in evidence.
After you said that when I rewatched I paid extra attention to that scene and while I didn't make the jump, after you planted the seed, I could see how you could have made the jump.

Diane


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Anubys said:


> yep...the very first ep of SG-1 had naked breasts in one scene...I don't think they had nudity in any ep after that, even before it left Showtime...


I just watched the SG-1 pilot for the first time. There was full frontal nudity that seemed to come out of nowhere, and seemed very out of place. According to Wikipedia, Showtime insisted on a nude scene. It was apparently removed from the DVD release.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This episode was okay for me, but why did they spend so much time reading the names of those taking the shuttle ride?

My DVD copy has the before mentioned nude scene.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

generaltso said:


> I just watched the SG-1 pilot for the first time. There was full frontal nudity that seemed to come out of nowhere, and seemed very out of place. According to Wikipedia, Showtime insisted on a nude scene. It was apparently removed from the DVD release.


I just got it from Netflix and the nude scene was still there. Perhaps they re-released the season 1 DVD without it.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

refried said:


> I just got it from Netflix and the nude scene was still there. Perhaps they re-released the season 1 DVD without it.


The directors cut removed the nudity which was released 07-21-09


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I'd like to add that she had very nice full frontal nudity.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

classicX said:


> ETA: Oh, and I was oh so right about this episode as well. I am batting 1000!


Me too!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Though I'm going to stick to my original predictions, I now believe that the Faith episode is going to involve true religion. Especially after the prayer scene used in this ep. So, I'll prolly be wrong on that one.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

Ok maybe my assumption is wrong but when I saw the senator's daughter and the soldier together I thought "ah, so she was the 15 year old he fell in love with and quit the priesthood for."


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I know it's a plot device, but if I was dropped on a ship that was "smart" and on full autopilort, the first problem I'd solve is how to turn that autopilot off. I guess if they did that the show would become another "Gilligan's Island" in space, like ST: Voyager was.

All that aside, I'm hooked. I like this show a lot.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

As far as the luggage, remember in the pilot they were throwing plenty of supplies on through. Perhaps she just tossed her luggage up there as a supply.


----------



## voripteth (Apr 9, 2003)

DouglasPHill said:


> Boring, this show acts more like BSG and less like StarGate


I think this show thinks it is more like "The English Patient" than anything else. Long drawn out drama where everyone is waiting to die, especially the audience!

The show title should be changed to "Stargate EMOverse". Now with more drama!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I'm really liking this Stargate reboot. I guess I didn't realize how "goofball" the old Stargate was until seeing this new show. I like it being more serious.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

If they had managed to get navigation control and changed course away from the star, then they would have killed themselves. The only way to survive was to recharge the ship, and the only way to do that was to fly through the star. There was no way Rush could have known. He MIGHT have suspected, but he could not have known for sure. 

The ship is being controlled by a well designed AI, and part of this year will involve them getting to know it as an intelligent being. It might even speak English. I suppose, from a writing point of view, it is now listening and learning English. One episode, it will suddenly start talking. Probably when Rush is fiddling with some controls, Destiny will simply say, "Stop that!"


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> One episode, it will suddenly start talking.


"Hi there! This is Eddie, your shipboard computer ..."


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I hope it's UI is as hot as the one on Andromeda


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

windracer said:


> Maybe he was trying to "get rid" of a bunch of people he sees as just getting in his way.
> 
> I like the continuity of Eli, Scott, and Rush still having sunburn.
> 
> ...


It was the first one with the Lord's Prayer. I don't recall any other show close to almost completing an entire prayer like that. I thought I was at church or tuned in one of those religious channels I never watch intentionally for a second. 

Does it bother anyone else when a character makes reference to a number of years and doesn't define 'a year' (especially for a time capsule)? The idiot that left a message said something about 40 years, but didn't say 'Earth year'. How is some alien race going to know how much time that is unless they travel the universe to find the planet where these humanoid's come from? Eli should have interrupted her during the Kino recording to define it.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

If you don't know how a potential alien defines a year, how can you possibly convert it for them?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

If they speak English, they probably know how long a year is.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> If you don't know how a potential alien defines a year, how can you possibly convert it for them?


Convert a century into the half life of an atomic element. Include in the video some information about what element you are referring to in the hope it gives them a valid starting point.


----------



## JoeTiVo (Jun 25, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> I'm really liking this Stargate reboot. I guess I didn't realize how "goofball" the old Stargate was until seeing this new show. I like it being more serious.


I agree... Not that I minded so much on the previous incarnations, but I really like this new take. I always accepted SG as sorta campy, but now it's nice to have some seriousness about it all.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Church AV Guy said:


> If they had managed to get navigation control and changed course away from the star, then they would have killed themselves. The only way to survive was to recharge the ship, and the only way to do that was to fly through the star. There was no way Rush could have known. He MIGHT have suspected, but he could not have known for sure.
> 
> The ship is being controlled by a well designed AI, and part of this year will involve them getting to know it as an intelligent being. It might even speak English. I suppose, from a writing point of view, it is now listening and learning English. One episode, it will suddenly start talking. Probably when Rush is fiddling with some controls, Destiny will simply say, "Stop that!"


What are you doing Rush? I really think that we should talk about this...


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

ronsch said:


> What are you doing Rush? I really think that we should talk about this...


He's deficient in caffeine (and smokes). Give the man a break!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TiVoJedi said:


> He's deficient in caffeine (and smokes). Give the man a break!


Not to mention painkillers!

Oh, wrong Rush. Never mind!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

WORST SHOW EVER!!!

Not enough of Lt. Hooters. Not enough of anything like that at all. Too much drama. Everybody too stupid to consider that the ship was solar powered. Implausible hook-ups. 

I pretty much had the show all figured out before it started. I was sitting there thinking, "Ok, we're gonna see them suffer and worry for 50 minutes and then it will fly through the sun and recharge, then they'll all be happy." So it was 50 minutes of depressing and anguishing drama, followed by about 5-7 minutes of predictable ending, with a Sci-Fi bow tied around it as usual. L-A-M-E.

When is something interesting going to happen?


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

retrodog said:


> WORST SHOW EVER!!!
> 
> Not enough of Lt. Hooters. Not enough of anything like that at all. Too much drama. Everybody too stupid to consider that the ship was solar powered. Implausible hook-ups.
> 
> ...


You know, you don't have to watch.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mrdbdigital said:


> You know, you don't have to watch.


He's waiting for something interesting to happen.

Which, apparently, would be more of Lt. Hooters.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

That's _2nd_ Lt. Hooters!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> That's _2nd_ Lt. Hooters!


that's what I'll call them...the right one is 1st Lt. and the left one is 2nd Lt.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

mrdbdigital said:


> You know, you don't have to watch.


Of course I do. Otherwise someone would accuse me of writing these reviews about something that I knew nothing about.

Oops, too late.



The writers of this show deserve feedback. I'm making sure they get it. The days of everyone sitting back and tolerating over-acted drama that is disguised as Sci-Fi is over. I wouldn't stand for it with Battlestar Galactica, and I'm not standing for it with this one. I could tolerate a lot of drama on this new show if the Sci-Fi part of it was at least well thought out and decently executed but it is not.

Just to be clear here, what we saw in this last episode is a repeating theme but to a new level with this series. They are poorly using the Sci-Fi theme only enough to create the situations for high drama, which is their real goal. I'm just calling BS on this practice. I'll keep watching the show and I'll keep pointing it out if they keep doing it.

"What will make you happy, retrodog?"

Hey, that's a really good question. Here's a few things that they really should have done in this last episode:

1. Not make all the best scientific minds in the galaxy (pun intended and exageration of course) look like a bunch of dumbasses who didn't even consider the obvious possibilities of solar power and shields.

2. Not have people hooking up unexpectedly just to surprise the viewers and make the viewer feel sorry for the geeky fat kid for not getting the girl... yeah there's a non-recurring theme. 

3. Make the characters act as intelligent as they would be in their positions. They are conveniently stupid just when the situation calls for it as to set up more poorly disguised drama.

4. Make the communications with home more realistic. None of the sappy drama visits with loved ones... a few with commanders from Earth getting to kick ass and whipping that group into shape.

5. Basically just stop writing stupidly for a series that is aimed at semi-intelligent people.

Back in the 60s and early 70s we were indeed hardup enough for poorly written Sci-Fi. It's almost 2010... we shouldn't tolerate it done this poorly any longer. And especially not as a follow-up to SG-1 and SGA. Those had weak episodes but not a whole sequence like this.

Sorry, just my honest opinion.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

retrodog said:


> Of course I do. Otherwise someone would accuse me of writing these reviews about something that I knew nothing about.
> 
> Oops, too late.
> 
> ...


While I agree with you 100%, I'm just glad to have Stargate on friday


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Why can't they triangulate with known pulsars to figure out where they are? They could get a list of frequencies from Earth and all they would need would be basic radio astronomy equipment.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

Mars Rocket said:


> Why can't they triangulate with known pulsars to figure out where they are? They could get a list of frequencies from Earth and all they would need would be basic radio astronomy equipment.


The ship (via Rush or Eli) showed them a map early on of the ship's course plot. They know where they are; it's just too far away from the Milky Way to be meaningful. Even with FTL, they can't get back here from there in any useful timeframe. As I recall, in Atlantis, they were in Pegasus, a galaxy in the Local Group of galaxies "near" the Milky Way. In this one, they're far across the known universe.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

A planet with x mass orbiting a star with y mass at z distance - any race advanced enough to find the kino should be able to figure out an Earth year with the above information. Of course "distance" would have to be demonstrated somehow, but that's easy.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes shower scenes with Lt. Hooters would improve the show. Actually doing something instead of waiting to die might be good too.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

retrodog said:


> Of course I do. Otherwise someone would accuse me of writing these reviews about something that I knew nothing about.
> 
> Oops, too late.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the writers rush to this forum every Saturday to see what everyone here thought of the previous show. By continuing to watch, you are supporting the "product" as is. OTOH, I am not going to be watching Caprica after the mess Ronald Moore made of BSG.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm happy that SG:U isn't all bullets, explosions, wisecracks and stylishly dressed aliens yet.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

windracer said:


> "Hi there! This is Eddie, your shipboard computer ..."


Or "HAL".


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

ronsch said:


> I'm sure the writers rush to this forum every Saturday to see what everyone here thought of the previous show. By continuing to watch, you are supporting the "product" as is. OTOH, I am not going to be watching Caprica after the mess Ronald Moore made of BSG.


How am I supporting the product, as is?

And even if I were, it doesn't matter. I'm not out to destroy the product. I'm attempting to make it better. Weren't you actually reading what I wrote?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Or "HAL".


I think that's what ronsch was alluding to.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Frylock said:


> As far as the luggage, remember in the pilot they were throwing plenty of supplies on through. Perhaps she just tossed her luggage up there as a supply.


She brought a bag with her when she came through.

As far as recharging from the sun was concerned, just because the characters were surprised doesn't mean the audience was supposed to be. It was pretty obvious what was going to happen according to TV-logic, but I don't think the writers were trying to cover up anything. The point was to see how the characters would react to thinking they were going to die, not for us to think they were going to die.

None of them, except perhaps Rush, had any way of knowing the ship had enough power for shields, or even had any shields.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

SteveInNC said:


> The ship (via Rush or Eli) showed them a map early on of the ship's course plot. They know where they are; it's just too far away from the Milky Way to be meaningful. Even with FTL, they can't get back here from there in any useful timeframe. As I recall, in Atlantis, they were in Pegasus, a galaxy in the Local Group of galaxies "near" the Milky Way. In this one, they're far across the known universe.


I think that's right, and that only early-on did they not know where they were. Now they know the course (if not the location), but they still can't do anything about it. They're along for the ride. The thing that makes it seem like they still don't know where they are is that in each episode's opening montage I'm pretty sure there's a line spoken by a character to the effect of "We don't know where we are in relation to earth" - this must have been from a part of the show predating the ship showing them the map of the ship's plotted course?


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

windracer said:


> I think that's what ronsch was alluding to.


+1


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Where do you think I got the idea? 

Someone had to say it!


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I don't know where the comparisons to BSG are coming from. Not even first season BSG. My immediate thought was Voyager. They don't have any adversaries, yet. They are just a ship on auto-pilot. Once they "fix" the ship, I'm sure they'll find some humanoid species that will either be completely hostile or be renaissance faire types who will tell them about this galaxy's hostile species. It won't be the replicators. It won't be the Goa'uld. It won't be the Wraith. These are all good things as all those enemies have been run into the ground. I'm watching the show and want to see more but I'd like for them to move past the 'every system on the ship is broken' storyline pretty soon.

I never thought of Voyager as Gilligan's Island in space as Janeway is hardly as idiotic as the skipper or Gilligan.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The comparisons to BSG are based on the show spending all of its energy on drama, characters, and emotions rather than action and adventure.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Sirius Black said:


> I don't know where the comparisons to BSG are coming from.





DouglasPHill said:


> The comparisons to BSG are based on the show spending all of its energy on drama, characters, and emotions rather than action and adventure.


... and the dark sets and some of the cinematography (that shaky, documentary-type style).


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> It won't be the replicators. It won't be the Goa'uld. It won't be the Wraith. These are all good things as all those enemies have been run into the ground.


And *please*, no Ori!


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

bootedbear said:


> And *please*, no Ori!


Oh, I don't know. I liked them over the others because they were so full of themselves.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

I'd kind of like for them to run into the Furlings, since that's the one race from the original canon that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

SteveInNC said:


> The ship (via Rush or Eli) showed them a map early on of the ship's course plot. They know where they are; it's just too far away from the Milky Way to be meaningful. Even with FTL, they can't get back here from there in any useful timeframe. As I recall, in Atlantis, they were in Pegasus, a galaxy in the Local Group of galaxies "near" the Milky Way. In this one, they're far across the known universe.


Doesn't the voiceover at the beginning of each episode say something like "we don't know where we are in the universe"?

ETA: It sounds like Eli saying "We have no idea where we are in relation to Earth." Why would they put that quote in the opening for the entire season if it were negated in the first episode? The other quotes in the opening are all designed to set the stage and tell viewers what the situation is.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Why would knowing where they are in relation to Earth matter? They're still heading in the opposite direction, can't turn around, and will never make it home anyway.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Why would knowing where they are in relation to Earth matter? They're still heading in the opposite direction, can't turn around, and will never make it home anyway.


well, now that the ship is powered up, they will have to explain why they can't dial to Earth...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Anubys said:


> well, now that the ship is powered up, they will have to explain why they can't dial to Earth...


Because they don't have a planet's core to power it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Because they don't have a planet's core to power it.


but that was to get TO the ship...they must have designed the ship to also dial out...they would not have designed it to be a one-way trip, don't you think?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Anubys said:


> but that was to get TO the ship...they must have designed the ship to also dial out...they would not have designed it to be a one-way trip, don't you think?


Why not? I bet there are plenty of people that would happily sign up for a one way trip on a ship of exploration, like that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

eddyj said:


> Why not? I bet there are plenty of people that would happily sign up for a one way trip on a ship of exploration, like that.


I would say that is possible, just not probable...we'll see!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Because they don't have a planet's core to power it.


Well maybe not but they do have the capability to have a star power it instead!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Anubys said:


> but that was to get TO the ship...they must have designed the ship to also dial out...they would not have designed it to be a one-way trip, don't you think?


It will be interesting how they explain it away. I bet they say there was only one compatible gate in the milky way. If this thing lasts to season three or four they'll figure a way to leave, or get plans to the milky way to build a compatible gate.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I don't see a problem with the gate/ship being an intentional one way trip device.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I don't see a problem with the gate/ship being an intentional one way trip device.


If they can stick with it, I'll support them.
I love the concept of adventurers that go on a one way trip to explore. Granted these people did not sign up for it, but I'll bet there are a few who are ok with it. I think Eli is making his peace with it which is nice.

Diane


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I don't think the ship has enough power on its own; they may need to stop inside a star to dial Earth.

Or maybe the gate building ships were specifically told to tap into the power of special planets with the same properties as the gate from which they dialed the ship. I'm sure the ancients would have put in a way to get back to Earth, but of course they will have made it excessively hard to do; you know, for the TV audience.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Why were the Ancients only in the Milky Way and Andromeda? Perhaps life here began out there... oops 

Maybe the Destiny will meet another race who are superior to the Ancients and give them a once use technology to send them home.

Did the Ancients build the gates or did they find them and use them? Perhaps someone else built them?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

jeepair said:


> Why were the Ancients only in the Milky Way and Andromeda? Perhaps life here began out there... oops


The Ancients were in Milky Way and Pegasus. But they came from another, unknown galaxy to start with.

And yes, they built the gates.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> Yes shower scenes with Lt. Hooters would improve the show. Actually doing something instead of waiting to die might be good too.


Would someone please clarify who Lt. Hooters is? Is it the one the guys were ogling in last week's ep? What's her "real" name? Is it Vanessa James (Julia Benson)?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Would someone please clarify who Lt. Hooters is? Is it the one the guys were ogling in last week's ep? What's her "real" name? Is it Lisa Park (Jennifer Spence)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vanessa James.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

classicX said:


> Vanessa James.


Thanks, I edited my post.


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

> MEN WANTED: FOR HAZARDOUS JOURNEY. SMALL WAGES, BITTER COLD, LONG MONTHS OF COMPLETE DARKNESS, CONSTANT DANGER, SAFE RETURN DOUBTFUL. HONOUR AND RECOGNITION IN CASE OF SUCCESS.


In 1914 Sir Earnest Shackleton place that add in the London Times. He had 5,000 apply. The voyage is an amazing story with every bit the drama, conflict, angst, and heroics of a TV show. Given the technology of the time, being in Antartica was as challenging as it could get. If you haven't read the story, there are a tons of books, a Nova special, etc..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imperial_Trans-Antarctic_Expedition

So, yes, I think if you put a sign up for people to take a one-way trip to a spaceship at the end of the known universe, I think you would have to turn people away.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Would someone please clarify who Lt. Hooters is? Is it the one the guys were ogling in last week's ep? What's her "real" name? Is it Vanessa James (Julia Benson)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You post that picture and you have to ask


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Yes, threads are useless without pictures, but when the picture that gets loaded is so large that you have to scroll, it's almost useless. 

And this is on a 1600x900 screen. Smaller pictures with links to the larger one is a better way to do it.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

She's listed as Julia Anderson in the first several eps.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

That's her maiden name.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Regarding if it's possible to gate back home. 

It's obviously possible, they just need a valid address and enough power, all the gates have the 9 chevrons. 

I also don't see why they can't figure out how to devise an address, I mean they were able to relocate all those stargates for the intergalactic bridge, so clearly they have figured out how to make their own addresses and what not.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> Yes, threads are useless without pictures, but when the picture that gets loaded is so large that you have to scroll, it's almost useless.


Agree to disagree.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Sorry guys....that was the best one I could find


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

I actually think Rush didn't know. I do think he's been trying to keep his distance, and deliberately being a jerk is helping him to that end.

--Carlos V.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> I'm really liking this Stargate reboot. I guess I didn't realize how "goofball" the old Stargate was until seeing this new show. I like it being more serious.


I dunno... I enjoyed the old straight-forward adventure show. I like this too, and appreciate what they're trying to do, but I hate that so far there's no sense of ADVENTURE - only doom and gloom.

I want some adventure with my Stargate, thank you.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> I also don't see why they can't figure out how to devise an address, I mean they were able to relocate all those stargates for the intergalactic bridge, so clearly they have figured out how to make their own addresses and what not.


That would require Sam or Rodney. It's becoming pretty clear that Rush is no Sam or Rodney in his abilities, unless he's hiding them.


----------

